# Hanging Waste



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

When you rough-in do you use zip sticks or block and p-tape?

Zip sticks is the way to go.


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm seeing zip sticks for the most part in this area. I rarely see plumbers tape used anymore.

There are a couple plumbers that use 7/16" LP siding material (OSB) to make DWV hangers that are pretty slick. They cut it in strips wide enough to use a hole saw to drill a perfect pipe-sized hole. The strips are about a foot long in most cases. When they install the pipe they run a few of the hangers on it and slide them down to space them out. A screw or two in the floor joist at one end, set the fall, and then attach the remainder. 

Normally I wouldn't advocate using wood for plumbing support just because the workmanship often looks cheesy, but this method is solid and it looks very professional.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

When I was still plumbing houses, I would attach to joists using j-hooks on the side, or holes when crossing them. I seldom used wood blocks except for hydrants or tub/shower valves. I had used blocks to support stubouts, but eventually switched to copper straps.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I see plastic p-tape in my area. I am now seeing zip sticks, but not really that much. I will get into the habit of using zip sticks, because it looks better and is easier. costly, but better in the long run.


I use hyco bars and holdrites on my valves and stubs. visit my web site, projects page, and you will see strapping if you are unsure of what I am saying.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I assume you are talking the large white "J hooks " . If so ,,,, I AM SO ON BOARD !!
they are great !! Wish I hadn't been too busy/stupid ,,,could have invented thm.

Cal


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I usually use clevis hangers and threaded rod.

J-hooks don't nail into concrete well.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Geez, I was having a senior moment. I use hooks for waterlines. I use plumber's tape for drains. There are a number of ways to attach it to things. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

For dwv I still use plumbers tape,I have used the J-hooks and the zip hangers look nice.As Killer said,clevis for in the air for masonry/concrete or beams.
Water supply will be anything from touch-down clamps,to talon straps,2-hole straps,copper rough-in strips,and I still use a lot of wood for backing,cheesy or not it adds to the integrity of the work. and over-all strength.Sometimes I install metal plating for backing for wall hung commercial fixtures.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

We've used both. Some houses a combination. 

Things I don't like about zip sticks is that the holes don't always line up right for engineered joists, so you almost have to cut blocks anyway just so the nails will be solid. Also, their measurments are bogus.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Alan said:


> We've used both. Some houses a combination.
> 
> Things I don't like about zip sticks is that the holes don't always line up right for engineered joists, so you almost have to cut blocks anyway just so the nails will be solid. Also, their measurments are bogus.


Yep the marking are not accurate, that's what a tape measure is for.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Never used a zip stick in my life. Going to use them for the first time next week. Found a tub of them at my local Habitat store. Gonna dig out a few and sell the rest on eBay or something. Got all sizes but I am only going to use the 3".


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There is J-hooks and then there is Zip Sticks, when you say only using the 3" are you not talking about J-Hooks.

Zip Sticks










J-Hooks


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

OH!

I am talking J-Hooks.

Pros and cons of J hooks vs. zip sticks?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Been long time since I tried J-Hooks, Zip sticks are for all sizes, easy to lay out, cut to length, grade at 1/4" per foot, here we support every 4', so each stick is 1" shorter then the last one, makes for a fast hanging of the waste, we set them all up, clean straight line, slip the pipe in the loose noose, and when ready, pull the zips tight and that's it. 

J-Hooks you have to have all sizes avail, waste in time IMO


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yep the marking are not accurate, that's what a tape measure is for.


Yeah, but thats the whole sales hype about them.... no more measuring!!!!!!! 

Ran a long straight run today with them... ~ 60 feet. No fittings in the middle of it. Thing wobbles like nobody's business. 2x4 every here and there for stability on long runs are great.

P.S. They suck on engineered joists once you need a longer one, you have to cut blocks anyway. 

I like 2x4 + P-Tape most of the time I think. Be interesting to see how this evolves over the years.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Alan your so right about movement side to side, that's way you hammer two nails in them, but to me it's about looks, they look sharp and who cares they support the pipe and when it's all said and done, it's not going no where.

Time is money, and the faster you can rough the more money you make, I don't have the time to block and p-tape like you might have, side by side I can hang waster long before your done blocking and p-taping.


----------



## pipepimp (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all what does a zip stick look like ??


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Nah ,,, I like the J hooks . Nice and solid with two nails , easy to cut . 

Those zip sticks look flimsy . IMO 

Cal


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use plumbers tape for dwv and talons with water next to a wall. For water through a stud I use sioux chief grommets that you drill a 1 3/8 hole(can't think of the name). For any exposed water, I use split rings or uni strut w/ clamps. Sammy anchors when dealing with all thread in concrete or wood.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I use plumbers tape for dwv and talons with water next to a wall. For water through a stud I use sioux chief grommets that you drill a 1 3/8 hole(can't think of the name). For any exposed water, I use split rings or uni strut w/ clamps. Sammy anchors when dealing with all thread in concrete or wood.


What is a sammy anchor?

Do you use the pipe insulators or the Suspensulators? I love the Suspensulators but I have to special order them. You can't even buy regular insulators around here. If it ain't cheap... Ugh!


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I usually use clevis hangers and threaded rod.


 
We used a lot of those on wood framing for overhead drains piped up to a mezzanine floor for condensate waste from some AHUs. .


----------



## se215 (Aug 10, 2008)

no one use greenfield hangers (galvanized pipe hangers) ?
this is all we use around here


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> What is a sammy anchor?


http://www.sammysuperscrew.com/products.htm

We use these quite a bit in wood and concrete construction(They are worthless in 60 year old concrete). If it's metal we either use beam clamps on the bar joists or 2"x2" angles bolted to the purlain.

I don't know what the shear strength is on the metal screw ones. But, I have never been ballsy enough to use em. Even though they have a nut you have to tighten after screwing it in. Still doesn't really help the shear strength on the angle one.IMO


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I use J hooks , palstic strap wraped around the pipe 2 times, metal strap wraped around once and bolt the strapto it self. These only apply down in the basements. But up in floor joist I use boards underneath the pipe some times I use J hooks up in the joist.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> http://www.sammysuperscrew.com/products.htm
> 
> We use these quite a bit in wood and concrete construction(They are worthless in 60 year old concrete). If it's metal we either use beam clamps on the bar joists or 2"x2" angles bolted to the purlain.
> 
> I don't know what the shear strength is on the metal screw ones. But, I have never been ballsy enough to use em. Even though they have a nut you have to tighten after screwing it in. Still doesn't really help the shear strength on the angle one.IMO


I've seen sprinkler fitters hang 6" sprinkler pipe from steel deck cielings with sammies, and they weren't dry systems, so they can support some weight.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I am just personally leary. I have not looked up the loads. They are about the same as a TEK screw. 6" sch 10 full of water would be fairly weighty. I'll try to look up the loads later this evening. I'm getting paged to the swingset:thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.sammysuperscrew.com/DST.htm

Range from 446# - #2200 # . Looks like as long as you choose carefully. Everything is fine.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I use Galv. suspension strap for drainage and gas, I use J-clips with pex. I use copper suspension strap for copper piping.


----------

